

Does Your Audience Understand Your Landing Page? - bkfh
http://www.hauser.io/does-your-audience-even-comprehend-your-lean-landing-page/

======
jmuguy
That artwork up top is by James Jean
([http://www.jamesjean.com/](http://www.jamesjean.com/)) if anyone is
wondering.

~~~
o0-0o
I _was_ wondering, thanks for that. It is kinda NSFW though.

~~~
bkfh
OP here: Yes, you are right. It's kind of NSWF. But I fell in love with his
work couple of years ago and think more people should actually know him.

~~~
anonymousDan
Just out of interest, what is the deal with image rights/copyright etc when
using such imagery on your blog? Do you have to pay for it (in this case or
typically)?

------
adlk
thx for this very interesting read!

